# Mower shut down



## Maddawgg (Apr 8, 2020)

I was mowing today and the mower just shut down. The mower engage switch was on. At first I thought the belt broke or came off but everything was OK there. The tractor itself was still operational the shut off switch in the seat was working properly. My tractor is a model 247.270551. G8400 Pro Series. 54" mower. 26HP Kohler V Twin. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance for any replies.

Maddawgg


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Maddawgg,

Your tractor has an electric PTO clutch. Check the PTO switch to see if it is sending power to the clutch. Check for power at the clutch. Check for melted wiring sockets in the clutch circuit.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Clutch is on a fuse.... See if it got hot and blew the fuse


----------



## Maddawgg (Apr 8, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Clutch is on a fuse.... See if it got hot and blew the fuse


Where might this fuse be located? There is a 20 amp under the seat that is OK. I looked under the hood and did not see any others. I haven't taken the deck off yet, I was hoping I wouldn"t have to do that.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

20A under the the seat is the main power going to the key switch. Clutch fuse is usually down around the starter side of chassis just above the frame plate.


----------



## Maddawgg (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Maddawgg (Apr 8, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> 20A under the the seat is the main power going to the key switch. Clutch fuse is usually down around the starter side of chassis just above the frame plate.


I found three connections on the starter side. They were all pins encased in plastic, no fuses that I could see. On one side of the connection where the wire goes into the back of the plastic there was a small bare spot that did not show any sign of arcing or shorting out. Am I not digging deep enough to find the fuse?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The only fuse I can see is the main power fuse in the battery hot line circuit. Click on "wiring diagram"

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...&ref=sas&utm_campaign=314743&sscid=41k5_mj25f


----------



## Maddawgg (Apr 8, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> The only fuse I can see is the main power fuse in the battery hot line circuit. Click on "wiring diagram"
> 
> https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...&ref=sas&utm_campaign=314743&sscid=41k5_mj25f


 I can't read anything on that diagram other than the harness IDs and the message at the bottom the says "Parts on this diagram are unavailble." I took the mower off and could not see any more connectors that look like they were fused. I am going to buy a test light tomorrow and check the power at the PTO switch and the clutch. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Trace the Clutch wire up through the frame plate to find the PTO fuse... Never seen a mower with an electric clutch that does not have it on a fuse. Looking at the wiring diagram HarveyW provided, another potential problem that will kill the clutch is that reverse switch. It should be on the right side of the rear axle. It's a plunger switch that is activated by the road coming from the directional pedal. Sometimes they work loose and the plunger doesn't go all the way in. They run in a pretty harsh environment down there on that axle, so the electrical connection gets a lot of moisture and it's subject to corrosion


----------



## Maddawgg (Apr 8, 2020)

I took the tractor to the mechanic that works on my vehicles. He popped the pto switch out of the dash and found a broken wire. He kept it overnight and replaced the whole wiring harness. He said the wires in side the switch were a mess and that there is no fuse for the clutch. All is well until the next crisis! Thank you guys for your interest and replies, much appreciated.!


----------

